# Vincent Peters Vogue shoot



## ShinyRed (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi guys

I hope this is ok to post here, we just thought you guys might like to see these Vincent Peters Vogue images.

Vogue regular, Vincent Peters was commissioned by Philips to illustrate the desirable qualities of their new Aurea television.

As featured in a seven page spread this month's magazine, there are some gorgeous [FONT=&quot]shots[/FONT] and a great making of [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK-e9zzWw-0"][FONT=&quot]here[/FONT][/ame] to see how he did it!


Hope the links are ok! 

Thanks

Jaz


----------

